# Debadging



## Bad Dad (Oct 9, 2002)

I am in the process of purchasing a 2003 A4. I know the A4 and 1.8T emblem is on with tape. Is the Audi symbol on the trunk installed the same way or does it have mounting holes? 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## cubantexan (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't know about 2003 but 2006 up is just adhesive tape. 

It should be the same. 

Good luck,


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

All the badges are a type of double stick tape. They come right off using dental floss.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Goo Gone is good for removing adhesive residue but it goes without saying that you should always rub whatever you're using into a test patch of paint inside the trunk or some other non critical area where you can verify that it won't discolor or damage the paint.


----------

